# New Family Member : Ivy Gray !! Need Feedback



## Blue~Diamond (Sep 4, 2011)

Shes my 2nd Blue Nose Bully and shes such a great Girl . Gets along with my other Blue Nose just fine.. Let me know what you think of her People... Thanks !!


----------



## CarmenLovesPitbulls (Mar 10, 2012)

She's so cute! A guy down the street from me has a pup that looks like her


----------



## Blue~Diamond (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeah shes too cute. I had to grab her. And they get along great. I was concern at first but they cant be apart now lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

very cute, but most dogs are fine while one or both are young. Watch them as she matures and gets closer to the year mark. Read up on here about dog aggression and crate training and DONT leave them together unattended. Accidents take 5 second to go from bad to worse. Noone should own mulitples of this breed and not be aware of the potential issues that can come up. Very cute duo though .


----------



## Blue~Diamond (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info. i grew up with this breed so im HIGHLY educated on multiples living together. thanks for your info. but its how you train them that they will NOT have ANY accidents!! ITS ALL ABOUT DEDICATION AND COMMITMENT.....


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

wow I wouldnt call that highly educated. Its not about how you raise them its about genetics and what they were bred for. You obviously lucked out having multiples before but I know some highly educated breeders and trainers on here who have multiples and who have had accidents and know not to trust them not to fight. Might want to research some more, this its all in how they raised crap is where we see the most accidents. An accident on your yard can very well effect everyone else who owns this breed.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Blue~Diamond said:


> Thanks for the info. i grew up with this breed so im HIGHLY educated on multiples living together. thanks for your info. but its how you train them that they will NOT have ANY accidents!! ITS ALL ABOUT DEDICATION AND COMMITMENT.....


:flush: just another "think they know it all" ain't ya? I've been around these hounds, well in short i've grown up around them.. "All in how you raise them" is just another PETA loving hippy phrase for those who think you can train genetics, never been proved wrong UNLESS we aren't talking Bulldogs or genetic factors.

Any dog CAN be DA or fear aggressive (commonly mistaken for DA/HA) if you factor in x and y, however not every dog breed has it instilled genetically as these pit dogs.. Their existence can be thanked by them early dogmen people like you despise, otherwise these Bulldogs wouldn't be anything like they are today.. 1976 wasn't all that long ago... And around the world it is still legal, despite right or wrongs one may view the subject.

I guess since your so educated you realize "blue nose" is just a color of a nose and by defining what you have, or rather, putting heavy emphasis on what you have as such is ignorant as it means absolutely nothing?

The color blue (or dilute of black, rather) is not the color of a Bulldog (APBT) however is found commonly in the American Bully community, hell almost as such it might as well be the "choice" of "colors".. ANYWAY, just wanted to clarify that as well.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> wow I wouldnt call that highly educated. Its not about how you raise them its about genetics and what they were bred for. You obviously lucked out having multiples before but I know some highly educated breeders and trainers on here who have multiples and who have had accidents and know not to trust them not to fight. Might want to research some more, this its all in how they raised crap is where we see the most accidents. An accident on your yard can very well effect everyone else who owns this breed.


Yep, i can't have mine together at all.. Well, occasionally in VERY short bursts but thats it.. Other dogs? Ha :flush:.. Might as well be a boar, deer or any other wild animal.. But thats because im a POS and trained my hounds to hate everything that moves.. Though there is that thing called.. Gah, whats the word?? Pr... Prey drive? And uh... I think theres some other foreign jumbles i might be missing... :thumbsup:

People like the OP would MUCH rather have the purpose taken out of all dogs and just have pets world wide.. Killing hounds purpose since the dawn of PETA..


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Blue~Diamond said:


> Thanks for the info. i grew up with this breed so im HIGHLY educated on multiples living together. thanks for your info. but its how you train them that they will NOT have ANY accidents!! ITS ALL ABOUT DEDICATION AND COMMITMENT.....


Funniest stuff I've heard all day :rofl:


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> Yep, i can't have mine together at all.. Well, occasionally in VERY short bursts but thats it.. Other dogs? Ha :flush:.. Might as well be a boar, deer or any other wild animal.. But thats because im a POS and trained my hounds to hate everything that moves.. Though there is that thing called.. Gah, whats the word?? Pr... Prey drive? And uh... I think theres some other foreign jumbles i might be missing... :thumbsup:
> 
> People like the OP would MUCH rather have the purpose taken out of all dogs and just have pets world wide.. Killing hounds purpose since the dawn of PETA..


KM-- Just wanted to tell you I love you man LMFAO :rofl:


----------



## Blue~Diamond (Sep 4, 2011)

Damn i just notice these Dumb ass post pple talking shit about someones pups and genetics seriously yall need to calm down ...lol Are yall living witb me ?? Do you read dog minds ? Let me guess yall no it all. And i aint no hippy brah. So watch wat yall say I havent said anything towards anyone to talk trash. If yall aint got nothing to say GOOD, then dont say anything at yall ....hahaha ysll pple are to funny


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Blue~Diamond said:


> Damn i just notice these Dumb ass post pple talking shit about someones pups and genetics seriously yall need to calm down ...lol Are yall living witb me ?? Do you read dog minds ? Let me guess yall no it all. And i aint no hippy brah. So watch wat yall say I havent said anything towards anyone to talk trash. If yall aint got nothing to say GOOD, then dont say anything at yall ....hahaha ysll pple are to funny


They are dumb? Oh wow, please enlighten us on line breeding, inbreeding, outcrossing, genetics, DA, HA, PD, Social Behaviors, and all the Skin Conditions these dogs suffer from? The people who replied have 4+ dogs, and know what they are talking about.

You remind me alot of the people on EE, full of themselves.

I can tell you this, I know enough to spell correctly before I insult others. You're an idiot who thinks hes a gangster/cholo 'brah'.

Your dogs sucks. Let me tell you why they suck, because they're stuck with an idiot like you.

Next time you log in tyrone, type your shit up on word document, and spell check it.

Lol i bet you got that dog from a backyard breeder, with no papers LOL, even people who adopt/rescue get papers with minimal dog information, what do you have, a plain o dog BRAH.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Everyone here has the dogs at best interest. Saying your dogs dont have the same genetic makeup the rest of the breed has is ignorance at its best. I dont doubt you have had dogs before that may have gotten along , hell I have dogs who are fine together as well. I also have ones who arent, they were raised together and in the same was with boundarys but they changed at about a year. All people are saying is to take precautions incase this does happen. This breed was bred to fight other animals if you want to admit it or not , its in there genes and even if its not DA that kicks in it can be prey drive. You came to a good forum but you seem to be so closed minded and already think you know it all cause you had a few pets before who luckly were fine. We are just saying dont set your dogs up to fail , it really does effect the breed as a whole when there is a accident that gets blasted all over the media. And you know the 1st thing we hear on there from the owners " he has never done this before, he is loving and loyal , or so great with my other dogs " they dont see it comming because they failed to research enough and learn about the genetics in this breed. Thinking for some special reason there dog was different then the rest. Noone who has responded to you in here is a dumb ass , the only dumb ass would be the one who isnt listening and who hasnt researched this.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

You know someones level of intelligence when they refer to their dogs as "blue nose"


----------



## caninesrock (Mar 10, 2012)

Cute dogs.  I love that coloring.



KMdogs said:


> People like the OP would MUCH rather have the purpose taken out of all dogs and just have pets world wide.. Killing hounds purpose since the dawn of PETA..


What's wrong with just having dogs as pets? Companionship is a purpose too. It's just a different kind of purpose from working or showing.

And having dogs as just pets does not make one support PETA. All of my and my families dogs have just been pets and I _hate_ PETA. My family doesn't seem to know much about PETA though and don't seem to care either way.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

caninesrock said:


> Cute dogs.
> 
> What's wrong with just having dogs as pets? Companionship is a purpose too. It's just a different kind of purpose from working or showing.
> 
> And having dogs as just pets does not make one support PETA. All of my and my families dogs have just been pets and I _hate_ PETA. My family doesn't seem to know much about PETA though and don't seem to care either way.


He isnt saying there is anything wrong with wanting pets , but it is taking away from the original purpose of the breed, they are a working breed. However just having them as pets you cant expect the genetics to change they are still the same , but alot of pet people want to act like it isnt there and they have a loving pet who can go play at dog parks and ignore the fact that DA is part of this breed for the most part. Its just the mentality he is saying changes when someone owns this breed for the purpose it was bred for vs the person who just wants it as a pet.


----------



## caninesrock (Mar 10, 2012)

That's true sometimes that pet owners think like that,but not all the time. I understand that some people think like that,but I want one as a pet,but still understand that they may not get along with other animals or dogs.

It would be nuts to put them with another dog without without watching them carefully and well socializing them,but it can be done. However, it takes alot of work and may not always work, but it is possible. This site shows a nice video of a friendly pitbull and boxer living together. I don't necessarily agree with the training methods in the article though mostly since I hate the Dog Whisper because like another dog trainer(who I sadly don't remember now) said in one of their dog training books, Caesar has set dog training "40 years back" with his methods and that positive reinforcement,not dominance, is key, and dogs don't have to dominanted to be good dogs. I'm going to go with the second trainer because my boxer was a really good dog. I did scold her when she was bad,but I never dominated her or corrected her for wagging her tail too fast or something that didn't seem to be causing any kind of problem, only if she tore up the house or something did I correct her. Any way, here's the video:

Dogs Only Need Love

Is it just me though or does that boxer look like he could care less about his owner? He doesn't even get up to greet her. He only gets up in the second part of the video where there's food involved. Poor dog doesn't look like he's getting what he needs emotionally from her. The pitbull seemed to be fine with her though and happy. I feel bad for the boxer though because he seems depressed. He barely even responds to the pitbull. But I clearly don't see any sign of aggression between the two dogs. The pitbull looks like he just wants to play with the boxer when he goes up to him.


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

caninesrock said:


> Cute dogs.  I love that coloring.
> 
> What's wrong with just having dogs as pets? Companionship is a purpose too. It's just a different kind of purpose from working or showing.


APBT's are a working breed. They need to be worked, not just sitting on a couch doing nothing. You will find from using a dog for it's purpose of working and giving them a "job" you will have a much sounder hound. Your dog will not only gain a bond with you through working them but it keeps them physically and mentally sound. You want a dog for ONLY companionship and sitting on the couch there is many breeds that may better suit you. I am not saying that they are incapable of being a pet, Mine is a pet. But he also works for me; flirt pole, spring pole, runs, hikes, weight pull, ect. If you don't work a working hound you're carrying a loaded gun. KM is very intelligent when it comes to this breed, step back and read up.


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

Just like people that say their APBT would NEVER hurt another dog.

This statement pisses me off the most because the ignorance that flocks around these dogs is the meer thing that causes the breed to have such a bad image. Look at media cast... "Pit bull attacks neighbors dog and kills it" then the owner gets on saying "I don't know what happened, he/she would never harm another dog. I raised them better than that."

Genetics are NOT something that you can train out or fight. Embrace the breed and learn. This breed is capable of amazing things when in proper hands but idiots often get ahold of them and it all goes down hill from there. Do I think it is possible for APBT to coexist with other dogs? Sometimes. Would I trust an APBT unsupervised with other dog? Nope. And I don't find that to be a problem, that is the breed. When you get an APBT you need to be ready for all that comes with them.


----------



## caninesrock (Mar 10, 2012)

Just becuase someone has one as a pet doesn't mean they just have them sit on the coach . They can take them out for walks and stuff to let them exercise. They don't have to work. My friend has pitbulls or pitbull mixes that she doesn't work,but just keeps as pets and they are really sweet. She even took them into a Petco and they were fine being around the other dogs and stuff.

They can be put with other dogs sometimes,but it may or may not work. I know of pitbulls that are together with other dogs and haven't had issues. Heck, Ceasar(the Dog Whisper), as much as I hate him, has a whole pack of pitbulls he keeps together without any problems. Do I think it's a good idea to put them together? No. But is it possible that they can be put together without problems? Yes.

At alot of people: Also,wow, you guys in this thread aren't being very nice to the OP. They were just wanting to share their joy with someone of getting a new family member, not be yelled at or criticized because of what they call their dog or because they have more than one dog together. You guys here seem to be really against dogs as just pets as if its some kind of mortal sin to own a dog and not make it work.  Wow. We are not in the 1900s. Dogs don't have to be used for working purposes anymore. They can just be kept as pets as long as you give them enough exercise with walks and stuff. And don't use the excuse it's a working breed. So are boxers,but I never worked my boxer and she had a great life. Long daily walks were enough for her.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

caninesrock said:


> Just becuase someone has one as a pet doesn't mean they just have them sit on the coach . They can take them out for walks and stuff to let them exercise. They don't have to work. My friend has pitbulls or pitbull mixes that she doesn't work,but just keeps as pets and they are really sweet. She even took them into a Petco and they were fine being around the other dogs and stuff.
> 
> They can be put with other dogs sometimes,but it may or may not work. I know of pitbulls that are together with other dogs and haven't had issues. Heck, Ceasar(the Dog Whisper), as much as I hate him, has a whole pack of pitbulls he keeps together without any problems. Do I think it's a good idea to put them together? No. But is it possible that they can be put together without problems? Yes.
> 
> At alot of people: Also,wow, you guys in this thread aren't being very nice to the OP. They were just wanting to share their joy with someone of getting a new family member, not be yelled at or criticized because of what they call their dog or because they have more than one dog together. You guys here seem to be really against dogs as just pets as if its some kind of mortal sin to own a dog and not make it work.  Wow. We are not in the 1900s. Dogs don't have to be used for working purposes anymore. They can just be kept as pets as long as you give them enough exercise with walks and stuff. And don't use the excuse it's a working breed. So are boxers,but I never worked my boxer and she had a great life. Long daily walks were enough for her.


This is what im getting from your explanation and post.

We should put Trained Marine soldiers in a knitting club? We should use a 4x4 truck to go grocery shopping? Hire Mike tyson to mow my lawn? Lets get engineers to drive in nascar, and lets get doctors and make them into preschool teachers.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

nice pup, what made you decide to get another are they related? Did you rescue her? Y you keeping those ears, they are adorable!



caninesrock said:


> Just becuase someone has one as a pet doesn't mean they just have them sit on the coach . They can take them out for walks and stuff to let them exercise. They don't have to work. My friend has pitbulls or pitbull mixes that she doesn't work,but just keeps as pets and they are really sweet. She even took them into a Petco and they were fine being around the other dogs and stuff.
> 
> They can be put with other dogs sometimes,but it may or may not work. I know of pitbulls that are together with other dogs and haven't had issues. Heck, Ceasar(the Dog Whisper), as much as I hate him, has a whole pack of pitbulls he keeps together without any problems. Do I think it's a good idea to put them together? No. But is it possible that they can be put together without problems? Yes.
> 
> At alot of people: Also,wow, you guys in this thread aren't being very nice to the OP. They were just wanting to share their joy with someone of getting a new family member, not be yelled at or criticized because of what they call their dog or because they have more than one dog together. You guys here seem to be really against dogs as just pets as if its some kind of mortal sin to own a dog and not make it work.  Wow. We are not in the 1900s. Dogs don't have to be used for working purposes anymore. They can just be kept as pets as long as you give them enough exercise with walks and stuff. And don't use the excuse it's a working breed. So are boxers,but I never worked my boxer and she had a great life. Long daily walks were enough for her.


If you don't want to work your dog, you should get a different breed. These dogs are highly intelligent and typically LOVE to be active and thrive at getting exercised. Its not about WORK in the old hog hunting traditional sense (which is AWESOME and GREAT way to work a dog) but in the generic WORK so that your dog gets exercised daily and has enough stimulation to keep it entertained and in essence behaving as they should be. A tired dog is a happy dog. I have no problem with people getting dogs as a pet, I have a problem with people who then don't work their dog and wonder why it tears up things in their house, or escapes from their kennel or crate. Not every dog needs to be worked of course, some dogs need it more than others, but if you are not an active person looking for an active breed, don't get these breeds that people refer to as a pit bull. Above all no matter how old you do not know and allow it to play and interact off leash with strange dogs is an accident waiting to happen. Having multiple dogs means you must be prepared and NEVER EVER leave them alone together without supervision. Its not like anyone is attacking the OP, they are making sure he is responsible since he has only posted 12 times in 7 months there is no way to get a feel of him and how he feels. No need for them to get defensive since we don't know him from a hole in the wall, he would be one of these people who believe Cesar Milan's stupid ass that dog parks and off leash play with strange dogs is OK, who doesn't notice the man with a break stick and never seen him having to use one, shoot he never even explains what it is but always carries one....


----------



## caninesrock (Mar 10, 2012)

SMiGGs said:


> This is what im getting from your explanation and post.
> 
> We should put Trained Marine soldiers in a knitting club? We should use a 4x4 truck to go grocery shopping? Hire Mike tyson to mow my lawn? Lets get engineers to drive in nascar, and lets get doctors and make them into preschool teachers.


That is different and has nothing to do with dogs. All of those are humans trained in a certain profession. And hey, whose to say a marine wouldn't be good at knitting if they like it or that a doctor wouldn't also be good at teaching preschool in his spare time?



ames said:


> nice pup, what made you decide to get another are they related? Did you rescue her? Y you keeping those ears, they are adorable!
> 
> If you don't want to work your dog, you should get a different breed. These dogs are highly intelligent and typically LOVE to be active and thrive at getting exercised. Its not about WORK in the old hog hunting traditional sense (which is AWESOME and GREAT way to work a dog) but in the generic WORK so that your dog gets exercised daily and has enough stimulation to keep it entertained and in essence behaving as they should be. A tired dog is a happy dog. I have no problem with people getting dogs as a pet, I have a problem with people who then don't work their dog and wonder why it tears up things in their house, or escapes from their kennel or crate. Not every dog needs to be worked of course, some dogs need it more than others, but if you are not an active person looking for an active breed, don't get these breeds that people refer to as a pit bull. Above all no matter how old you do not know and allow it to play and interact off leash with strange dogs is an accident waiting to happen. Having multiple dogs means you must be prepared and NEVER EVER leave them alone together without supervision. Its not like anyone is attacking the OP, they are making sure he is responsible since he has only posted 12 times in 7 months there is no way to get a feel of him and how he feels. No need for them to get defensive since we don't know him from a hole in the wall, he would be one of these people who believe Cesar Milan's stupid ass that dog parks and off leash play with strange dogs is OK, who doesn't notice the man with a break stick and never seen him having to use one, shoot he never even explains what it is but always carries one....


I did not say that I wouldn't exercise them, just that I wouldn't work them. I don't see why taking them for a daily walk or run with a couple of hours a day isn't good enough just because it isn't actual work. I never said to let it interact with strange dogs.But a dog that's part of the same household isn't a strange dog. Also, I don't agree with keeping any breed off leash unless they're in the house. It's irresponisble because they might run away and get hurt. If you don't know them, then how would you know that they agree with Caesar? Just becuase they let their new pup with their dog doesn't mean that they'd let their dogs interact with strange dogs at dog parks. On a less agrumentative note though, glad to see I'm not the only one to think Caesar the Dog Whisper is an idiot.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

caninesrock said:


> Just becuase someone has one as a pet doesn't mean they just have them sit on the coach . They can take them out for walks and stuff to let them exercise. They don't have to work. My friend has pitbulls or pitbull mixes that she doesn't work,but just keeps as pets and they are really sweet. She even took them into a Petco and they were fine being around the other dogs and stuff.
> 
> They can be put with other dogs sometimes,but it may or may not work. I know of pitbulls that are together with other dogs and haven't had issues. Heck, Ceasar(the Dog Whisper), as much as I hate him, has a whole pack of pitbulls he keeps together without any problems. Do I think it's a good idea to put them together? No. But is it possible that they can be put together without problems? Yes.
> 
> At alot of people: Also,wow, you guys in this thread aren't being very nice to the OP. They were just wanting to share their joy with someone of getting a new family member, not be yelled at or criticized because of what they call their dog or because they have more than one dog together. You guys here seem to be really against dogs as just pets as if its some kind of mortal sin to own a dog and not make it work.  Wow. We are not in the 1900s. Dogs don't have to be used for working purposes anymore. They can just be kept as pets as long as you give them enough exercise with walks and stuff. And don't use the excuse it's a working breed. So are boxers,but I never worked my boxer and she had a great life. Long daily walks were enough for her.


A true APBT really needs to be worked. Some of the show bred APBT's / am staffs and am bullys make great pets sometimes if the conditions are right. they still need exercise and in some if not given enough will develope some destructive bahaviour.

Now as to why people are being a little harsh as you may think, we gave a nice comment just to make sure he was aware of DA in this breed as alot of breeders fail to mention this to people and they find out the hard way down the line. Nice to spred a bit of info for those just getting into multiples of this breed. However his ignorant comment about its how they are raised and then calling us dumb asses I think more then justifys the responses he is now getting. Educated on this breed? i dont htink he is. Everyone here cares about the dogs and the breed and unfortunately the breed takes some harsh hits and punishment due to owners who fail to acknowledge the history and genetics of this breed. Can some APBT's or bully breeds get along for a life time without issue? YES they can do they always ? no , and infact more often then not there are issues of DA in there life at some point , it may be selective to sex or one or two specific dogs or may be to any dog DA isnt the same in each dog , but taking action to prevent anything from happening is key. DONT SET YOUR DOG UP TO FAIL.

Oh and cesear { im one of the few on here who like some of his methods , ill watch his shows} but he has had yard accidents , a couple caught on camera as well. But he has a ton of people around when he has them in a pack it isnt all like they make it seem on tv. I like him but he gives pet bull owners a false sense of security, so many come on here thinking they can do cause cesear is but in reality he has had accidents too.

here are some links to read if you arent aware of DA

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/36349-pitbulls-dog-parks.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/obedience-...ing-american-pit-bull-terrier-your-puppy.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/42510-best-type-bullie-pittie-multi-dog-home.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/do-yourself/4269-so-your-thinking-about-dog-park.html


----------



## Blue~Diamond (Sep 4, 2011)

Come on now SMIGGS you dont have to be racist now.. Does it say my name is Tyrone?? and i didnt get this Dog from a Backyard breeder. Hahaha your to funny . And by the way Chloe looks like he dyinh


----------



## kirksontop (Mar 12, 2012)

real sweet dogg


----------



## Blue~Diamond (Sep 4, 2011)

i love my Pets and all you have to do is show them Love


----------



## Blue~Diamond (Sep 4, 2011)

Im saying bro. They mad dogging me for no reason.. Lol i just wanted for people to say some positive shit not that my name is TYRONE AND MY DOG IS FROM BACKYARD BREEDER AND I DONT HAVE PAPPERS AND ETC.. LOL. damn its that serious. No love on here for real


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

*Okay.. I'm putting a stop to this now! I'm a moderator on here, and I'm giving you one warning, and this is it! Cut it out right now, leave the insults and name calling in PMs, not on the open forum! Next person to post an insult or call names in this thread will receive time off! TRY ME!*


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Bleu~Diamond... we're not trying to say you don't love your dog, or show no love... we're trying to help educate you and help you understand that these dogs can't always be trusted with each other.


----------



## Blue~Diamond (Sep 4, 2011)

The warning is fine but did you read her comments? i dont think thats fair at all that she assumed i was African American and my name is Tyrone. come on and im a Backyard breeder?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Blue~Diamond said:


> The warning is fine but did you read her comments? i dont think thats fair at all that she assumed i was African American and my name is Tyrone. come on and im a Backyard breeder?


the same way your assuming its a girl, its not, lol. its just assumptions, don't get your panties bunched, its all good.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

SMiGGs said:


>


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

The 'it's all in how you raise them' mantra can land you in a lot of hot water. Dogs, like people, are a product of both their environment and their genetics. It is foolish to discount genetics altogether in the equation.
I have a lot of dogs through my house, many come from less then 'ideal' pasts, some from neglect cases, some from fight busts, etc. The range of INDIVIDUAL temperaments run the gamut, but the dog who has to be monitored the most, who can only ever be with my other dog under heavily managed situations, is the dog I have had since she was 8 weeks old. Heavily socialized, she's still just a B, and dangerous to other dogs. It's who she IS.


----------

